# My 8wk old Satinette still having problems eating seeds



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi....Its me again....My beautiful Satinette Pigeon that I have hand fed since 5 hrs old, and that was attacked twice by our cat......still seems to be having problems eating seed. I still feed him Kaytee exact 2 times a day. He tries really hard to eat the seed, but 99% of them just pop back out of his mouth. I try to not feed him for awhile, but then he goes absolutely crazy possesed with hunger. He starts whimpering like a dog litterally. I have looked in hismouth, and it looks ok. Could it be to small to eat them?? But i have actually put them in his kaytee before and he was able to eat them...Any other ideas?? He seems to like weird stuff like cheese...If I have a sandwich he tries to eat it. Need some new ideas. I can't always be around to feed him..

Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bradygirl said:


> Hi....Its me again....My beautiful Satinette Pigeon that I have hand fed since 5 hrs old, and that was attacked twice by our cat......still seems to be having problems eating seed. I still feed him Kaytee exact 2 times a day. He tries really hard to eat the seed, but 99% of them just pop back out of his mouth. I try to not feed him for awhile, but then he goes absolutely crazy possesed with hunger. He starts whimpering like a dog litterally. I have looked in hismouth, and it looks ok. Could it be to small to eat them?? But i have actually put them in his kaytee before and he was able to eat them...Any other ideas?? He seems to like weird stuff like cheese...If I have a sandwich he tries to eat it. Need some new ideas. I can't always be around to feed him..
> 
> Thanks
> Bonnie


In my opinion, you need to quit feeding this bird. Period. It will NOT starve to death. This has been going on to long for anything major to be wrong. If it had Canker, it would either be dead by now, or at the very least, you would know it. If he's so spoiled that he thinks YOU should feed him, then hold the seeds in your hand and let HIM eat them. If he just throws them around, then try again later. He WILL eat when he gets hungry. That's all I can think of to tell you. You are right, what if something happens that you can't be there to feed him. Actually, I suspect that after a day, if he had food, he'd start eating. However, we don't want anything bad to happen to cause that, so you need to get tough with this little bugger.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Renee knows what she is talking about  . 
She had to hand raise my two sweeties, Charlie and Junebug. They do just fine on seeds.

I also have two youngsters about 6-8 weeks, and a 2 month old. They are on seeds and are eating just fine. 

No, the seeds aren't too big for them. As a matter of fact my satinettes seem to go for the big stuff over the small. 
They can be picky though, mine are always knocking stuff out of their food bowl. 

Best of Luck!
Hilly


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok I will try that this weekend. It just seem s weird like he can't figure out how to swallow them. His parents used to love to eat the huge yellow peas that come in the special pigeon feed mixes. I will let you know how he does. He also love taking showers!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Make sure they are small seed to begin with and, if you can, weigh him at least every other day to make sure there is no significant weight loss. Some are able to get the hang of eating quickly while others are a little slow. Personally, I would try the "cold turkey" no more than two days. You simply don't want to jeopardize his health and, believe me, he will catch on eventually.


----------

